# Solved: BenQ or Hanns-G



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm trying to decide on one of these two 19" monitors. Any input on this, model # etc, would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Perhaps if you post links to these products we could provide some input.


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

These are some of the ones I have been looking at.........

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824014111

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824254009

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824254005


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have a benq moniter and its great i love it:up:


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

BenQ are good products.

Hanns I have heard have great picture. longevity... well I haven't heard of any Hanns that aren't brand new. I have no experience and have heard close to zilch about them... just good pictures.

If the prices and specs are close to the same, I would go for the BenQ.


----------



## bonkers72 (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for the responses..........I went with the BenQ


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

good choice:up:


----------

